# I love it ! Bella obedience



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't you love it when someone says "I wish my dog behave like yours" or " your dog is so well behave". I got to brag a little I never do anyways lol. So lately a lot of owners have been walking their dogs around my fence because it's a path way right next to my fence. Every time Bella sees a dog she gets super excited.

She doesn't bark, and every time when a dog come by and we are in the fence it doesn't matter if Bella is 30 yards away when a dog walks by ill say sit and she does. These two super aggressive huskies walked by I told Bella sit instantly before I even notice the dogs was aggressive. The huskies were barking and lunging at my fence and Bella just sat there wagging her tail lol. The owner said " Wow ! I wish my dogs were like yours how old is she?" I said " 8 months" and she was just just shocked on how well behaved Bella was for a puppy. I told her " a dog is a reflection of its owner" lol


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

Good girl, Bella!!! Kudos to you too! She wouldn't be as behaved if not for your training and patience. Give yourself a pat in the back!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Maverick M said:


> Good girl, Bella!!! Kudos to you too! She wouldn't be as behaved if not for your training and patience. Give yourself a pat in the back!


I'm just thankful to have a trainable dog we still have a long way to go lol


----------

